# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Revox A77 MKIII 4 track

## emeis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος εδώ με αγάπη και μεράκι,.με γνώσεις και πείρα,
να επισκευάσει αυτό το θρυλικό μηχάνημα,.η και να το αναβαθμίσει?
Συμπεριλαμβάνοντας βέβαια  λύσιμο και καθαρισμό των πάντων,.όπως και λίπανση 
εκεί που πρέπει,.η ακόμη και lapping στις κεφαλές αν χρειαστεί.
Εννοείται βέβαια και όλες τις ρυθμίσεις ,.ηχητικές και μηχανικές
Δεν θέλω κάποιον "επαγγελματία" 
Θέλω απλά κάποιον που πραγματικά γνωρίζει και ξέρει να κάνει την δουλειά σωστά
Ευχαριστώ

----------

